# Parthenogenesis / Royal Python



## delilah (Jul 4, 2009)

I am a newbie to the forum, but as many people are interested in the situation with Delilah's parthenogenically produced eggs, I thought a blog might be a good idea! have never "blogged" before!
My 27 year old Royal Python laid 8 eggs, having never had contact with a male snake in all the time we have owned her!
Four were "slugs" after candling the other four, we discovered two were fertile....we were loaned an incubator by an organisation who are very interested in this rare phenomenon, and on or around the 11th July we are hoping they will hatch. 
Apparently they will both be male, does anyone know if two male snakes will live happily together, or will they fight?
Am going to try and post some pics that we have taken along the way.........


----------



## delilah (Jul 4, 2009)

The egg in the top right is one of the fertile eggs, the one in the bottom left is one of the infertile eggs


----------

